# More fishing reports!



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It is hard to write a post like this one and get it right, but here I go because, you never know unless you go.

They are hard to write especially online, in a fishing forum, and one that has been a very important part of my 2nd childhood(retirement that is)and the source of hours of entertainment and information about fishing. 

And I fish a lot, and I fish with an extreme focus and force, and an endless wonder at the marine life under the surface. 
I have a battered copy of "The Freshwater Fishes" by Samuel Eddy with 78 check marks by the side of the different species I have caught either with a R&R or in a seine/cast net since I got it in 1973. 
Sometimes a different species of minnow or other usually small fish that I have not caught before or has suddenly become much more populace really gets my attention, because I like fish a lot and pay close attention to what is swimming around.
There are several fish in the book that are bucket list fish for me, and I sure hope to knock some off when I go to Alaska this summer with matsuflyr!

And the 2cool freshwater board is getting bigger everyday with a lot of new members, so soon I will be old news at best, heck no one will have any idea what I am talking about in a rant like this in a couple of months, lol!

I took my fishing reports to a different personal place because of several reasons, mostly business ones.
I also think the other members will start posting their reports and pics, and tricks if they want to, and keep the board fresh so to speak, more, if I don't post up so much.

I keep up with the freshwater board and reply once in a while for the same reason I joined it in 2005, it's a cool place to learn about fishing. From some cool people.
It has a lot of members who rate right up there with the best fishermen anywhere. 
They are innovative, creative, talented and friendly, and they are discussing fishing, to me, that is what the 2cool experience is all about.
:whiteshee
Even though I don't post my reports here any more, I do think it is a 2cool place for avid fishermen to participate in the online fishing community at it's best.

So come on with some more posts and pics you new guys, and feel free to ask some questions, because there are some great fishermen here who will help you out.
I hope I got this in while a lot of folks still know me, because it is and has been cool to met people at the ramp or on the lake who tell me that they have enjoyed the fishing reports I posted, and ask me if my screen name is SS.


BTW, someone needs to ask if the freshwater board can have some freshwater fish emoticons/smiles/whatever they are called, some crappie and bass and cat fish!

KOAFN!:fishy:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Loy, I still believe I will get back to my old self before long and get back on the lake (actually the river & creeks first) and try to fill in with some reports.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We ain't spring chickens you know. That up river trek is for young uns! let them sling boats on and off the slide at the Lock and Dam, lol! 
It should be hot white bass fishing if the river stays low @ the Lock and dam, so I might be able go in your boat??


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

SS, glad to hear from you again. I read, enjoyed and learned from everyone of your reports and frankly miss them. I understand and respect your decision on posting your reports. However, it does leave a void in this forum. Good luck and fair winds in your future endeavors and post up evvvvvery onest in a while!!! See ya.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

" post up evvvvvery onest in a while!!! See ya."

Will do Hydrasports,(especially on a real good day, lol!) these new guys need to post up!
That's right, 2cool up new guys, y'all been fishing I know.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> " post up evvvvvery onest in a while!!! See ya."
> 
> Will do Hydrasports,(especially on a real good day, lol!) these new guys need to post up!
> That's right, 2cool up new guys, y'all been fishing I know.


I wish I had something to report. Between sitting behind a stupid desk or on the job site all day and getting ready for deer hunting, my boat thinks I have died. Even though I read all the fresh water reports most of my fish have salt on them. LOL. BUT, reading all of these good LL reports have certainly made me want to get a good fresh water flush on my motor. My favorite fish to eat is a crappie. Might potlick along with somebody one day and try to catch a mess. Heck, I live a jump from the lake/river and never go.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

SS, I have enjoyed reading your reports here since I joined earlier this year.. eventhough I have never fished LL I have camped there with my kids and one of these days will go and fish that lake. being brought up in central CA and freshwater fishing your reports were a reminders of what I missed about fresh water fishing. Since I moved to Texas about 8 years ago, I have mostly fished jetties and offshore but do want to fish lakes, rivers and ponds.. 
I will miss your reports and one of these days I may get an opportunity to come up and fish LL with you or a fellow 2 cooler.. tight lines and hope to see you someday..


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I think things slow down with the change of season, hunting, school for the kids with their activities. I decided a long time ago love every day no matter what it turns to, and keep in touch with your friends even if its just to say hi, e mails are great but are not the real deal, see you on the lake.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The rumors of my demise are greatly exaggerated, lol! 
I wont be posting fishing reports but I will be lurking and replying once in a while if I know something to add to a thread.
Danmanfish, thanks and I hope to see you catching some fish on lake Livingston some day. 
I grew up fishing a decent size municipal lake near home that my dad and I fished about 3 times a week from a boat for many years. 
It is the coolest way to freshwater fish, the little pond equivalent to the open gulf. You never know for sure how big a fish is that lives there.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Dang SS, you sound like you are going to kiss your horse and ride off into the sunset.

"Who was that mask man? Will partner, that was the Shadslinger? Hi Yo Red Fin Away!"

Hey, I am the old folks on this forum. I reserve the right to be the first to fade away.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

You older distinguised fisherman and your stories make us jealous. Hate to see some of those fade away, but you have to do what you have to do. SS we appreciate all that you have done for us with the reports and the lessons. 

Sunbeam, you are like a hooker that went on a world tour, you have seen and done it all. You will stay put and write up stories that are too good to believe, but that everyone knows are true. Just lay off that burnt orange stuff


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

For those of us that do not get to go as much as we use too, your reports were informative, entertaining, stimulating, and sometimes funny. Keep in mind some folks can not get out because of their health or careing for a loved one. It is posts like yours that help us get through some stressful times. Even when you did not limit out it was entertaining to read your reports. I hope you will not fade too far away.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Loy, you take it easy. I'll be in touch with you as time goes on and will definetly see you on the water too. I have also stopped putting reports out for every trip and have my personal reasons for doing this. This really is a great fishing site and I enjoy everyone on it. There are a great bunch of people here.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Will miss the reports but I understand. I'm sure all the free info you and SS gave away prob cost you some money.

Like I told a young lady one time---dont give away something you can sell:biggrin:

Good luck guys and thanx for all the help. Maybe I can return the favor crappie season if i locate some slabs.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Loy i totally uderstand where you are coming from.I thank you and Meadowlark for all the advice both of you were so willing to give me,it really improved my fishing.I too have stop posting on here for various reasons but still keep in touch via pms May God Bless you and your business.See you on the water


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

SS et al...I've never fished on LL, but I spent time vicariously in your boat during the early Summer. Your tales of big stripers and all of the good fun...... gave me hope. Hope that I can spend some time on LL, or on Conroe (much closer for me ) ...catching one of the few fish, (STRIPERS), that I have never targeted. 

You, Meadowlark, and others posted places, methods and hints that called me to a new fishery for my rod and boat.

I think that I understand the pressures to post about successful fishing trips. I also think that "some people" probably feel that you are giving out too much good information and ruining the fishery for them. 

The good, and the bad, of the internet is that tons of people learn from, and then act upon, similar posts.

Please keep on posting the "hows"....rather than the "wheres" and a lot of us would be eternally grateful. 

regards, Rich


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

i bet where that ole red fin goes....the deckboat won't be far behind.....


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Letting you know*

Hey ss
It was nice meeting you at the fish fry at duke's house and i'm 
not the best by far, but i hold my own in flounder fishing, and wanted
to let you know i'll take you ,just pm me and well get together.

terry:an5:


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

SS, I will sure miss your posts. They always made me want to fish more than work, but right now life requires that I work more than fish. I have learned a lot about fishing fishing LL from you. I grew up on LL and have learned more in the year I have been on 2 cool than I did in my younger days. I will be looking for you and the mighty red fin out on the lake and will say hi everytime I see you. 
I have time off coming soon and cannot wait for the crappie bite. We have been fishing my dad's pond when time allows.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Dangggg...Just my luck! I just joined up a couple of weeks ago and now one of the legends is moving on!!! I was looking forward to more of those awesome posts that made me sign up in the first place. 

Oh well, guess I'll just have to go to the archives and re-live those thrilling days of yester-year. Best of luck to you and post some awesome pics every now and then just to remind us of what we're missing...


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

SS you are responsible for some of the best fishing I've ever had on the lake. Best wishes and don't be a stranger.

BTW, my neighbor said he caught you fishing around our place recently....Hmmm. I better get back up there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

"_I also think that "some people" probably feel that you are giving out too much good information and ruining the fishery for them._" quote richg99.

It was the main reason I decided to stop posting here, and in part because it is true. It was one of those complex reasons I gave in the thread starting off.

I think too much pressure, on even huge bodies of water like Lake Livingston, can be generated by the internet at large so to speak.

It seems it was enough of a problem to get some people gossiping like old ladies about it. 
That stuff gets old quick, and if you have something to say to me, come say it. 
Telling other people how you feel and think won't get it across like speaking to me in person will.

I say the main reason for not posting, not really, I just don't like gossip. It was the thing that pushed it over the edge for me. 
The admin's sticky about not promoting a guide business that does not pay for advertising was a big part too.

My reports are what draw people to the business. 
I really like writing them and building one up, just right, with pics and all. It is a lot of fun for me to do.
And I was giving away too much information so people could vamp off me by sight, or, if they were already pretty good at fishing, just read the reports and go catch fish. 
Without paying me, LOL!!!! No, really! LOL!!!! It's all part of it.

2cool is great and it just made sense for me to move on and make my reports work for me a little better, so I have a private network I send them out to anyone who has gone out with us. And to to the people they recommend that will most likely book a trip. And the people who have helped me out over the last couple of years, by supporting us with paying referrals, or offering help with motor repairs, towing me off the lake, etc...
Not everybody replied when I asked for their email so I could send it to them, so it must be them! LOL!!! They get it for a year then when they book a trip again they keep getting it for a long while.
It is a business model change when it gets down to it.

I did get tired of the comments that have been made by some to that effect, but not to my face, I asked one of them f2f if they made a comment to that effect. It was denied, so that ended the conversation.

You know I understand that too. That too much pressure can be generated by online information for an ecosystem to handle.

And it can really diminish the quality of the fishing experience rapidly, before it has a real impact on the ecosystem, and that is what got some talking in that tune.
Well I am the kind of person who does listen to others and will work for a win-win, when I can find it, especially in regards to the environment. 
So a little communication goes a long way with me.

On a better note, I can't even imagine a world with a lame 2cool freshwater board, so that is why I am laying down the challenge to post some more fishing reports, with pics! 
:work:
I will be posting any wild ideas I might have about fishing Lake Livingston, or fishing in general. 
And for sure I will reply to the cool posts of fishing, especially with kids/fathers/family/etc..and pics!
Pics are important.
I really wanna see what comes next here on the freshwater board.

Sunbeam you are older, we can't deny... but I have been here longer, if that counts for any thing, lol.
And I will pitch in; like Lone Eagle(that is cool for a guide, especially one with his experience), and Meadowlark, Sunbeam, Cowboy, dbullard, I even see Gator Gar come out once in a while when are stuck, to answer questions with what I know.
See you in the funny papers!
SS
BTW, went to the coast the last 2 days. here are some of the pics. 5 slot reds, One 40" bull red, several big uglies over 30, and and 5 black tip sharks 3' to 4' from the sand. One big shark that easy outed the connection by tale slapping the line.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A couple more pics, the big black drum was a tough fighter I caught the first day and couple walking down the beach stopped and took the pic for me. 
Being from Wisconsin they were freaked out by the size of it and really freaked when I let it go! They asked, "What? It's not big enough???".
Let's see more reports. I just want the board to keep worth looking at it any time to see what's up with the fishes!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Good Bite*



markbrumbaugh said:


> SS you are responsible for some of the best fishing I've ever had on the lake. Best wishes and don't be a stranger.
> 
> BTW, my neighbor said he caught you fishing around our place recently....Hmmm. I better get back up there.


I never got a good bite there, I mean somewhere I never fished before! Can't wait!LOL!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

SS, thank you very much for what you have taught me this year. Rick and I have watched the people follow you around and wondered how you were able to entertain your clients while being chased by so many potlickers. We knew that sooner or later something would have to change for you to be able to continue to keep your clients happy. We will always remember that one morning that we went out with you, and that the amount of knowlwdge that you gave us was unmeasureable. Thanks again, and good luck and look forward to seeing you on the lake.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We had a good time with you and Rick, Gbird, see you on the water. 
Caught some nice cat fish today with ole dbullard, I bet he posts up.

Someone posted a while back about the reasons not to be a guide, and it was correct, and I have been told by ex-guides to be careful of burn out. 
It can make you not want to fish any more if you are not careful.
I seem to have an unnaturally high threshold for that however, and enjoy taking people out to catch fish a lot.
The variety and character of the people we taken out makes me look forward to going on each one. 
If you really enjoy the whole 9 yards of it, the people and the fishing, then it does not seem like a job/work at all.
The outdoors aspect is fantastic, I love the outdoors and would rather be in the woods or on the water most of the time.
The details of the wildlife and the outdoors, the birds, the fish, the gators, the crabs, the sky changing, it all holds my attention just great, I am thankful to be there.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great looking fish there Loy. Good to see you had fun in the salt!


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

Loy, I just want to thank you.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey SS, its that lucky hat isn't it ?, also there is more lucky hats where that one came from!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

RAYSOR said:


> Hey SS, its that lucky hat isn't it ?, also there is more lucky hats where that one came from!


It is the lucky hat Raysor, and I need a couple of new ones, sweat and fish slime wear them out quick!


----------

